# Well this is the last Try!



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello everyone, im sorry i am making so many logs, but i promise this will be the last one!

Well everyone has heard (maybe) that i got my two new Plakat females (accidentally) and i am going to try out breeding again. I got a darker pair as M.r. Vamp suggested so i got black and red with a little blue of a combo.

I will take pics for sure tomorrow when i get from school!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hes building a nest! well i think hes the type that makes his nests high instead of low and long. 

Well i hope to see a huge nest in the morning or just a good sized one!


Also he keeps moving in an S pattern but stays in one spot, what is this again? i Forgot!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

My male also built his nest really high but once the eggs were in the nest he spreaded the bubles over 1/3 of the surface of the tank (10gal).
Your male is showing off to the female!
Best of luck!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool! i didnt know that!

Also he has made a long and wide nest but he keeps shoowing off the females away from the nest as she comes under and she has breeding bars.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

It's ok. 
This will happen until she realizes that he's not trying to attack her. 
It might take hours, it might take days. 
Good luck!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> It's ok.
> This will happen until she realizes that he's not trying to attack her.
> It might take hours, it might take days.
> Good luck!


Well its been two days counting today. and his nest is just HUGE!!! Anyone want pics?:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Yeah pics!! we love pics on this forum , you have been on it long anothe to know!! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

"Anyone want pics?" your kidding right, since when don't we want pics


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

weluvbettas said:


> Yeah pics!! we love pics on this forum , you have been on it long anothe to know!! lol


Yea lol well im taking some RIGHT NOW!!

@Mr Vamp: Lol i will get right on that Mr Vamp!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Where are the pics?????????????????????/!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> Where are the pics?????????????????????/!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well when i went to my room i found th camera dead

Also, i am going take pics right now! its a little charged! Wow he made the biggest nest i have ever seen!!! wow you guys are going to freak when you see this!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well the beautiful pair!! Also the male looks like he is just black but he is Blue black and red. Also, my female is the SAME EXACT COLOR!!

Here they are as people wanted!

I have lots of pictures, mostly of the female because it really shows her color most, and he stays under the nest and he seems really dark

And thats all of them,

My favorite one is when they are both under the nest and kinda looking at the camera! Which is pic #4!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Any spawning?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

No not yet buts its the second day, hopfully tonight there will be some! what can i do to induce spawning.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The thing that works best for me is anything with IAL in it. And just leave them alone, her breeding bars and his nest (BTW I've never had a nest that big) mean that they're ready so just try to forget about them. Check them every hour and no longer than 5 minuets at a time.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> The thing that works best for me is anything with IAL in it. And just leave them alone, her breeding bars and his nest (BTW I've never had a nest that big) mean that they're ready so just try to forget about them. Check them every hour and no longer than 5 minuets at a time.


Okay and thats what i do. Also what is IAL?


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

A ial leaf is a indian almond leaf


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ohh okay i see!!!


They are trying!!! They've embraced a couple of times and still no eggs yet. its been three times that they have embraced though. should i do something?

Im not going to touch them or put my hand in the tank or anything like that!

Im just sitting back and watching!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Eggs!!!! I got eggs!! They are on the bottom there is like 4 of them at the bottom, and he isnt getting them though:/ will he eventually get them?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

hE WONT GO DOWN TO GET THE EGGS!!:/


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Maybe he didn't fertilize them right and wants to try again?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

You have GOT to calm down. 

Walk away from them and do what Mr Vampire said. Come back every hour and just check on them. Maybe they just need privacy.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> You have GOT to calm down.
> 
> Walk away from them and do what Mr Vampire said. Come back every hour and just check on them. Maybe they just need privacy.


Lol sorry! well ive got TONS of pics also MORE EGGS AND HES PUTTING THEM IN THE NEST!!

There are like 6 eggs coming out at once now

Should i start my Brine Shrimp hatchery?

There are lots of eggs and he has most of them in the nest=D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

There is 7-9 eggs per embrace!

And they have been embracing about 18-20 times. too much math lol

Should i start my Brine Shrimp hatchery?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> There is 7-9 eggs per embrace!
> 
> And they have been embracing about 18-20 times. too much math lol
> 
> Should i start my Brine Shrimp hatchery?


 Start it as soon as all fry have hatched.

Finally!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Start it as soon as all fry have hatched.
> 
> Finally!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


Okay i will start it as soon as i see them 

And thanks! i know its amazing to see the embrace in person!

Im so excited!!

When should they hatch?:-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Somtime tomorrow. If they hatch late don't freak he wouldve eaten them if they werent fertile.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Somtime tomorrow. If they hatch late don't freak he wouldve eaten them if they werent fertile.


Okay i wont.

Im kind of nervous and excited adn a bunch more emotions right now. Im mostly over excited and scared that im going to do something horrible.:|
(I dont know if i should be excited or scared)! I know i have to try to relax!

Mr Vamp, how did you react to your first spawn ever? What was the first thing you did when you seen fry?:-?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Okay i wont.
> 
> Im kind of nervous and excited adn a bunch more emotions right now. Im mostly over excited and scared that im going to do something horrible.:|
> (I dont know if i should be excited or scared)! I know i have to try to relax!
> ...


 I just jumped up and down goin BOOOYA!!!! Hehe. Just be excited. I doubt you'll do anything wrong....don't worry you WILL lose fry, if it's your fault or not. Just feed them good food, give them clean water everyday and give them tons of room to grow (at least 10 gallons for a small spawn of 50 or less, and a 20 gallon for anything larger).


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I just jumped up and down goin BOOOYA!!!! Hehe. Just be excited. I doubt you'll do anything wrong....don't worry you WILL lose fry, if it's your fault or not. Just feed them good food, give them clean water everyday and give them tons of room to grow (at least 10 gallons for a small spawn of 50 or less, and a 20 gallon for anything larger).


Okay. Just on little question,
which way is the safest way to do water changes?

How many fry did you have on your first successful spawn?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Okay. Just on little question,
> which way is the safest way to do water changes?
> 
> How many fry did you have on your first successful spawn?


I dont remember exactly but I know at least 30 were raised to adulthood.

I do water changes during the first few weeks with a custom made siphon out of airline tubing, an airstone, and a straw from McDonalds. After week 2 I take the airstone off. Here's a pic:




Then I float a 1/2 gallon or 1 gallon jug in the tank for no less than an hour and then I gently pour it in.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I dont remember exactly but I know at least 30 were raised to adulthood.
> 
> I do water changes during the first few weeks with a custom made siphon out of airline tubing, an airstone, and a straw from McDonalds. After week 2 I take the airstone off. Here's a pic:
> 
> ...


Wow thats what i need lol. Also how could you possibly fit the MCD's straw in the airline tubing? Is your tubing wide?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow thats what i need lol. Also how could you possibly fit the MCD's straw in the airline tubing? Is your tubing wide?


 No it goes over the airline tubing  I put the tubing threw the straw.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> No it goes over the airline tubing  I put the tubing threw the straw.


Ohh Duhh!! lol

Okay well this might sound like a stupid and common sense question but they say: (the question not asked is the stupid question)!

Do you suck for the water to come out or blow for the bubbles to come out?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Ohh Duhh!! lol
> 
> Okay well this might sound like a stupid and common sense question but they say: (the question not asked is the stupid question)!
> 
> Do you suck for the water to come out or blow for the bubbles to come out?


 I suck, it works just like a regular siphon but sometimes I put it in the tank and it starts by itself.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I suck, it works just like a regular siphon but sometimes I put it in the tank and it starts by itself.


How does it start by itself?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> How does it start by itself?


 I have no idea, but it keeps me from having to get nasty water in my mouth XD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I have no idea, but it keeps me from having to get nasty water in my mouth XD


Haha that made me laugh!

I guess it does help!XD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Sad Sad day!*

Hey everyone well i went to check on the eggs and him, and found that he has a huge belly and i seen NO EGGS(even though when he actually put them in the nest i still didnt see them.)

So what should i do?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Ohh I hope he didn't eat them all  if he did they probably were unhealthy anyway!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

purplemuffin said:


> Ohh I hope he didn't eat them all  if he did they probably were unhealthy anyway!


Any advice?:/


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just wait. There are probably some. He will eat bad ones and there may be a lot. Just keep waiting.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Just wait. There are probably some. He will eat bad ones and there may be a lot. Just keep waiting.


Okay i will! But when should the good ones hatch? last night they finished at about 5-6pm


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

I wish I could have ago at breeding bettas!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

thefishboy said:


> I wish I could have ago at breeding bettas!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then why not? Just do your homework=(research) 

And get all the materials you need!:-D

I love the challenge although im going threw some difficulties with determining if he ate ALL of the eggs!

I hope not:/

But its fun trust me! its very fun and amazing to watch the embracing!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Okay i will! But when should the good ones hatch? last night they finished at about 5-6pm


Depending on water temp and hardness-they should hatch 24-36h after the eggs are placed in the nest. They hatch at different rates so be patient.......
You will see the male tending them, sometimes you can see little tails hanging from the nest and sometimes some will fall and he will get them and put back in the nest, don't disturb him or try to help just sit back and watch.......he may even move the nest and eggs/wigglers.....
good luck......


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> Depending on water temp and hardness-they should hatch 24-36h after the eggs are placed in the nest. They hatch at different rates so be patient.......
> You will see the male tending them, sometimes you can see little tails hanging from the nest and sometimes some will fall and he will get them and put back in the nest, don't disturb him or try to help just sit back and watch.......he may even move the nest and eggs/wigglers.....
> good luck......


Oh okay well i know that im not sticking my fingers in the tank! also i am looking for thos little tails that should appear.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well guys good news I SEE SOME EGGS!!

Hes adding a ton of bubbles, but i just dont really see the little tails yet.

Also i dont think they have hatched yet


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

There's always a few eggs!! Good luck and I hope they hatch!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> There's always a few eggs!! Good luck and I hope they hatch!!!


Well now im sure they will hatch soon. also i see three eggs in the bubbles. its hard to see until he goes behind them and the white is more visible.


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Good luck!!! I'm so happy that it went well. Umm...did you have too much sugar today? lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

SilverCaracal said:


> Good luck!!! I'm so happy that it went well. Umm...did you have too much sugar today? lol


Maybe just a little too much lol! well i still dont see them hatching!


----------

